# Curado 200E7 - Where does that part go?



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I completely tore down my Curado 200 E7 for a deep cleaning last night and we all know what happened......Where does that washer go? was asked. I have accounted for all washers that are highlighted below in the schematic and cant figure out where it goes. I am thinking it may go on the main drive shaft but not for sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

Where your comment is, the answer is yes. If it's that size that's what is missing. Goes between the plastic gear and the metal bracket.
Lemme know if u have any questions.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

See if this helps.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469647


----------

